# My Pastor is a Shepherd



## dannyhyde (Nov 19, 2008)

One of my parishioners wrote a thoughtful piece on pastoral shepherding that may interest some on the PB.

My Pastor is a Shepherd « Geneva Redux


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 19, 2008)

That was great!



> 1 Peter 5:1
> 
> 5:1 So I exhort the elders among you, as a fellow elder and a witness of the sufferings of Christ, as well as a partaker in the glory that is going to be revealed: 2 shepherd the flock of God that is among you, exercising oversight, not under compulsion, but willingly, as God would have you; not for shameful gain, but eagerly; 3 not domineering over those in your charge, but being examples to the flock. 4 And when the chief Shepherd appears, you will receive the unfading crown of glory. 5 Likewise, you who are younger, be subject to the elders. Clothe yourselves, all of you, with humility toward one another, for “God opposes the proud but gives grace to the humble.”


----------

